# RVing with a truck camper



## pbugni (Sep 24, 2014)

We are going to be Purchasing a used Lance Camper and HD Diesel truck to pull it. Our decision was based on our need to pull a 20' flats boat
to fish from. Any major advise as to our purchase would be helpful. I understand I am leaving the question wide open for a reason. Thanks in advance
for any feedback


----------



## krsmitty (Sep 24, 2014)

Have both thoroughly inspected!


----------



## LEN (Sep 27, 2014)

Should work great for what you want the RV for. We have even seen RVer's longer term in AZ. with about the same setup. Amount of water and tank sizes are the only downers as the camper has most of the comforts of the bigger rig. Dad and us three boys used to hunt and fish out of a like setup.

LEN


----------

